# Winch it



## wouter (Feb 19, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ur9eVN0HBTA&list=UUKsYU45G1UAcZjkgV8BPHCg&index=1


----------



## Nemus Talea (Feb 19, 2013)

Can't see it. I get a "dont understand address" message.


----------



## MackenzieTree (Feb 19, 2013)

not getting it either


----------



## KiwiBro (Feb 19, 2013)

Drop the "m." from the link


----------



## CNBTreeTrimming (Feb 19, 2013)

Hard to tell from the overhead angle but sure looks like a good way to get squished. Maybe butt tie to lessen the chance of swing?


----------



## wouter (Feb 20, 2013)

just changed the link, 

seems to be some strange links involved on youtube to share.....
The angels look pretty strange from bird eyes view, but he was clear all the way and no risk for squished was taken during this job.

climb safe


----------



## Nemus Talea (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks wouter. Nice way to deal with a co-dom with long stems.


----------



## Nemus Talea (Feb 20, 2013)

How does the smart rigging winch compare with the GRCS? I have heard its kinda unwieldy.
Available in the US? Distributors? Price?
Thanks


----------



## wouter (Feb 20, 2013)

The SRW is produced in the Netherlands and therefor it will be way more expensive to get it to the states. 
The GRCS and SRW have the same winch action. Only the drum on the SRW is fixed and that allows you to do rigging and winching with the same tool without having to switch between hardware like with the GRCS. 

Both systems are just perfect for treework, and they can not be compared they are just different in setup with the same nice winch action.

you can contact Steven (treewise.nl) if you want to find out what the possibillities are for sending it over to the USA. 

Climb safe


----------



## MackenzieTree (Feb 20, 2013)

nice job


----------



## Jacco (Feb 26, 2013)

It really is a nice winch, we have 2 of them in use. We have got ouwers from cprinnovations.com


----------



## wouter (Feb 26, 2013)

Hi Jacco, nice to see you here as well ! 
Cprinnovations is the manufacturer of the smart rigging winch and probably the best person to go to for more info and specs.

Climb safe


----------



## murphy4trees (Mar 2, 2013)

That's an good example of over-complicating a rigging scenario. Why was the winch necessary? DO you need to see your pieces float? They all end up on the ground anyway.. Good cutting technique would have done the same, and there would be no need to be standing under the tree cranking away.. Sure its a nice tool, but not needed here..


----------



## wouter (Mar 2, 2013)

There was no need to use the winch, but it was way more fun and ergonomical better to use it instead of dropping those peaces in small parts to the ground. 

Winching these big peaces is a relief for the climber and gives the groundie something to do as well ;-) 

We had some fun and cause we had to winch some branches away from the little shed and out of the canopy of a willow standing nearby we thought we could as well winch some bigger peaces just cause it's nice and easy to do. We had lots of time on this job and to our own surprise we did it in about a third of the time my co climber (groundie on the video) estimated. 
Winching saves def some time and even when you think it takes longer the climber can stay all the way up en no need to refill and get a larger saw up there. So actually it saved time on this job  

The peaces couldn't be dropped in one peace and the bird eyes view makes it kind of strange to get a realgood idea of the angles involved on this job. The neighbours property and trees we could not touch or damage is about right under the half canopy, on the other side there is a little shed and the only part where we could drop something was shown in the final peace we felled right into it. The base of this tree was filled with decay and the roots where partially gone, except for the last pole (rigging point) standing. 

All together, a job we could have done different but the choices we made were the right one in this perticular situation. And we came up with some footage as well to let you all enjoy it also ;-)

Climb safe


----------



## murphy4trees (Mar 2, 2013)

if its all set up and you want to have some fun. its all good..

You could have used the same rigging set up w/o the winch and taken the same piece, by making a cut that would have tripped the piece, w/o the need to lift.. that's all I was saying..


----------



## wouter (Mar 2, 2013)

But that wouldhave created lots of more stress on the rigging point and the gear ;-)
Just my 2 cents


----------



## murphy4trees (Mar 3, 2013)

that's an arguable point, though when the cut is done correctly the ground takes the shock load from the butt of the piece, by the time the stretch is taken up the piece is lighter, becasue you've taken a few cuts off. No way to tell for sure which way is easier on the rigging without a dyno... In situations like that, a dynamic rigging line can work in your favor..


----------



## wouter (Mar 3, 2013)

Ha ha ha Daniel I bet we should be drinking a few beers together and I reckon we will find out we both make our own choices in rigging and it works nice and safe in both setups ;-)

Cheers and climb safe


----------

